# Gehäuselüfter - 120 oder 140 ? - Brauche 4 neue !



## Herr-Vorragend (8. Juni 2011)

*Gehäuselüfter - 120 oder 140 ? - Brauche 4 neue !*

Hallo,

brauche für mein Gehäuse 4 neue Lüfter (2 Front einblasend, 2 Deckel absaugend).
ich kann sowohl 120, als auch 140 mm verbauen. Was ist besser ?
War beispielsweise überrascht, dass die NoiseBlocker BlackSilent im 120mm die besseren Herstellerangaben haben.
Klar sind Herstellerangaben nur schwer vergleichbar...aber innerhalb eines Herstellers doch wohl schon, oder ?

Welche Lüfter würdet Ihr empfehlen ? Ich bin kein absoluter Silent-Fanatiker, der mit dem Ohr am Gehäuse hockt und in sich reinkichert, weil er nix hört  Andererseits würd ich auch durchdrehen, wenn neben mir ein Staubsauger steht. 

Ich hab ne Zalman-Lüftersteuerung verbaut. Würde mir also nen Lüfter wünschen, der runtergeregelt schön leise ist und aufgedreht auch gerne ein bißchen Leistung bringen kann. Wichtig wäre mir auch ein annehmbares PLV, da ich ungern 15 € und mehr für einen Lüfter ausgeben möchte.

Ich bedanke mich schonmal vorab für Eure Hilfe !


----------



## p00nage (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter - 120 oder 140 ? - Brauche 4 neue !*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK2 ( 140x140x25mm ) Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK2 ( 140x140x25mm ) 79054 hab ich auf meinem radiator und absolut zufrieden, als gehäuselüfter hab ich 120mm Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL1 ( 120x120x25mm ) Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL1 ( 120x120x25mm ) 78263 aber würde gern gegen 140mm tauschen wenns möglich wäre


----------



## facehugger (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter - 120 oder 140 ? - Brauche 4 neue !*

Hier meine Empfehlungen:


 120mm: Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
 140mm: Enermax T.B.Silence 140x140x25mm, 750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTB14) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Sehr leise, scheffeln trotzdem genügend Luft und sind sehr günstig

Gruß


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter - 120 oder 140 ? - Brauche 4 neue !*

Ok,danke für die ersten Tipps !

Hab ich denn bei dem Enermax nicht das Problem, dass die Dinger schon ohne Lüftersteuerung sehr leise sind und wenn ich dann die Lüftersteuerung aufdrehe nicht mehr viel an Leistungsschub kommt ? Oder täusche ich mich da ?

Die beQuiet sind ne tolle Empfehlung......aber auch deutlich teurer  

Wie sieht es denn jetzt aus ? Lieber 120mm oder 140mm ? Ich hab langsam das gefühl, dass die 140er nicht mehr leisten, wenn man die Modelle vergleicht, bzw mehr Krach bei geringer Mehrleistung machen....das kann doch nicht sein, oder ?


----------



## HAWX (8. Juni 2011)

140er bieten gleich viel Leistung bei geringerer Lautstärke als ein 120er


----------



## facehugger (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter - 120 oder 140 ? - Brauche 4 neue !*

Wenn du Durchsatz willst, hier ist ein kleiner Sturmwind:

Prolimatech Red Vortex 14 LED, 140x140x25mm, 1000rpm, 147.03m³/h, 18.1dB(A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

gibts auch in blau und ohne LED`s:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a580891.html

Zur Lautstärke kann ich selbst nichts sagen, aber googeln sollte ja helfen... @HAWX: kann man so nicht pauschal sagen, wenn ich mir da meine verlinkten Enermax T.B.Silence anschaue, im Prinzip hast du jedoch Recht.

Gruß


----------



## schlappe89 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter - 120 oder 140 ? - Brauche 4 neue !*



p00nage schrieb:


> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK2 ( 140x140x25mm ) Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK2 ( 140x140x25mm ) 79054 hab ich auf meinem radiator und absolut zufrieden, als gehäuselüfter hab ich 120mm Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL1 ( 120x120x25mm ) Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL1 ( 120x120x25mm ) 78263 aber würde gern gegen 140mm tauschen wenns möglich wäre



Beim 120mm Noiseblocker würde ich einen mit mehr Drehzahl nehmen ansonsten

Wenn die zu teuer sind würde ich diesen nehmen: Scythe Slip Stream 140x140x25mm, 1200rpm, 110.2m³/h, 23.2dB(A) (SM1425SL12M) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter - 120 oder 140 ? - Brauche 4 neue !*

Ah mist jetzt bin ich zu spät...hier ein kleines Beispiel:
BlackSilent Fan XL2 - 120mm - 19,5db - 98m3/h
BlackSilentFan XK2 - 140mm - 19,5db - 85m3/h

kapier ich irgendwie nicht  ist doch ne glatte Fehlentwicklung, oder ?


----------



## schlappe89 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter - 120 oder 140 ? - Brauche 4 neue !*

Was kapierst du da nicht?


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter - 120 oder 140 ? - Brauche 4 neue !*

der größere macht den gleichen Krach bei geringerem durchsatz ?


----------



## schlappe89 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter - 120 oder 140 ? - Brauche 4 neue !*



> *Noiseblocker BlackSilentFan XK2*
> 
> *(3-Pin-Anschluss)*
> 
> ...


BlackSilentFan XK2
BlackSilent Fan XL2

Die haben doch gar nicht den gleichen Durchsatz.


----------



## facehugger (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter - 120 oder 140 ? - Brauche 4 neue !*



Herr-Vorragend schrieb:


> der größere macht den gleichen Krach bei geringerem durchsatz ?


 Deswegen kann man eben nicht pauschal sagen, das größere Luffis leiser bei gleichem Luftdurchsatz sind...

Gruß


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter - 120 oder 140 ? - Brauche 4 neue !*

Deswegen spiel ich ja mit dem Gedanken einfach 120er einzubauen....da die Auswahl hierbei deutlich größer ist. 140er Modelle gibt es ja nicht soviele und somit bin ich da nicht eingeschränkt. Aber irgendwie find ich es auch schade die 20mm zu verschenken... und das ist mein Problem


----------



## Soap313 (8. Juni 2011)

Ich kann dir die Aercool Sharks empfehlen . Haben sehr gute Leistung bei höherer lautstärke und sind bei ca 800 u/min sehr leise.Ausserdem sind sie in 120 und 140 mm erhältlich .
mfg.


----------



## facehugger (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter - 120 oder 140 ? - Brauche 4 neue !*



Herr-Vorragend schrieb:


> Deswegen spiel ich ja mit dem Gedanken einfach 120er einzubauen....da die Auswahl hierbei deutlich größer ist. 140er Modelle gibt es ja nicht soviele und somit bin ich da nicht eingeschränkt. Aber irgendwie find ich es auch schade die 20mm zu verschenken... und das ist mein Problem


 Schau doch selbst mal her rein:

Caseking.de » Lüfter » 140mm Lüfter

da sollte sich doch etwas passendes finden lassen...

Gruß


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter - 120 oder 140 ? - Brauche 4 neue !*

So hab in der Zwischenzeit mal gelesen und bin zum Schluss gekommen, dass es Schwachsinn ist 120er zu nehmen, wenn ich 140er verbauen kann. Grund, warum die Noiseblocker 140er schlechter sind ist ganz einfach, dass die 120er ne Neuentwicklung sind...hätte ich auch schneller drauf kommen können


----------



## facehugger (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter - 120 oder 140 ? - Brauche 4 neue !*

Vielleicht hilft dir ja auch das weiter:

Orthy.de » Blog-Archiv » das große 140mm-Lüfter-RoundUp (Update #5)

Gruß


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter - 120 oder 140 ? - Brauche 4 neue !*

Da ich ja ne Lüftersteuerung habe.... und somit auf 14,5 db komme:

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Aerocool » Aerocool Shark Black Edition Lüfter - 140mm

taugt das Ding was ? Mir sagt Erocool nicht besonders viel als Lüftermarke


----------



## facehugger (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter - 120 oder 140 ? - Brauche 4 neue !*

Die Daten klingen ja nicht sooo schlecht. Obwohl man den Herstellerangaben gerade bei der Lautstärke nicht immer vertrauen kann. Da sie oft unterschiedliche Messmethoden/Abstände/Equipment verwenden... entscheiden musst am Ende eh du! Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle das Fazit des verlinkten Lüfter-Roundups noch einmal genau durchlesen und dann deine Favoriten hier noch einmal posten.

Gruß


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter - 120 oder 140 ? - Brauche 4 neue !*

Sooo...jetzt hab ich mal verglichen, auch den Lüftertest aus dem Forum....

ich denke meine Entscheidung ist auf die Prolimatech Vortex gefallen.....da Sie im PCGH-Test an der Lüftersteuerung auf 50% auf 14,4 db gefallen sind und unter Last bei 25,6 db ordentlich Luft schaufeln. Also eigentlich genau das was ich will und zudem noch für 9,90 € das Stück


----------



## facehugger (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter - 120 oder 140 ? - Brauche 4 neue !*



Herr-Vorragend schrieb:


> Sooo...jetzt hab ich mal verglichen, auch den Lüftertest aus dem Forum....
> 
> ich denke meine Entscheidung ist auf die Prolimatech Vortex gefallen.....da Sie im PCGH-Test an der Lüftersteuerung auf 50% auf 14,4 db gefallen sind und unter Last bei 25,6 db ordentlich Luft schaufeln. Also eigentlich genau das was ich will und zudem noch für 9,90 € das Stück


 Na dann, viel Spaß mit den Luft-Schauflern Kannst ja mal hier posten wie dein subjektiver Eindruck von denen ist...

Gruß


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter - 120 oder 140 ? - Brauche 4 neue !*

Jo, besten Dank für die Infos.

Sobald die Dinger da sind werd ich nen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht posten


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter - 120 oder 140 ? - Brauche 4 neue !*

Das Thema hat sich erledigt..... weiter gehts hier: 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/158718-4x-140mm-luefter-kaufentscheidung.html


----------

